# Les slogans nuls, c'est nul



## quetzalk (20 Octobre 2004)

Bah tiens, j'en ai lu un tellement navrant tout à l'heure, que je me suis dit, pourquoi ne pas les regrouper ici, hein ? Internet sert à faire avancer la connaissance non ? Et puis les publicitaires nous en mettent plein la vue à longueur de journée, qu'on le veuille ou non, alors autant prendre un peu de dérision quand ils nous montrent un si pathétique essouflement, un si cruel manque d'inspiration, un tel panache dans le plantage... Aidons-les à progresser !!!  

Allez je commence par une affiche pour Opel qui dit en tout petit à côté du nom de la marque : 

"Opel, des idées fraiches pour de meilleurs voitures"


  :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

*Jupiler, les hommes savent pourquoi.* 

J'ai beau être un homme... je vois pas


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

* Saveol, la saveur pour de bon ! *

(c'est pour des tomates, le slogan vient de mon agence de pub - c'est pas de moi, hein  et ça ressemble trop à du dick rivers à mon goût )

Edit : on m'a assuré qu'il y avait un jeu de mot, mais bon... hein... Mwarf ! 

(avant, c'était en baseline : "la passion du parfait" : oK, ça mange pas de pain, puis "la nature protège la nature" - celui là était bien mieux, mettant en valeur la protection biologique intégrée, c-a-d, on colle des coccinnelles dans les serres au lieu de bombarder d'insecticide)


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2004)

Le plus pitoyable dont je me souvienne:

*il a l'argent, il a le pouvoir il, a une Audi , il aura la femme * 

C'est gratiné ca nan?


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

Ah ouais quand-même ! 
mais le plus fort, c'est que ça marche avec n'importe quelle audi (pronom indéfini)  


... mais avec une seule femme !


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *il a l'argent, il a le pouvoir il, a une Audi , il aura la femme *


Mackie, il te faut acheter une Audi 

[Quoique pour le pouvoir, ce n'est pas encore le nirvana ; il peut bannir, certes mais il est pas encore admin !]


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, il te faut acheter une Audi
> 
> [Quoique pour le pouvoir, ce n'est pas encore le nirvana ; il peut bannir, certes mais il est pas encore admin !]



j'ai qu'une renault  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

T'auras un chien, voilà tout


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2004)

Non, une chienne, une bâtarde.


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> "Opel, des idées fraiches pour de meilleurs voitures"
> 
> 
> :love:



12.000 emplois menacés en Allemagne  :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le plus pitoyable dont je me souvienne:
> 
> *il a l'argent, il a le pouvoir il, a une Audi , il aura la femme *
> 
> C'est gratiné ca nan?



Pas mieux   


Y'a pire ? :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, une chienne, une bâtarde.



sexisme et racisme en un seul post de 5 mots, chapeau !


----------



## guytantakul (20 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pire ? :hein:  :mouais:



Y'a toujours pire, malheureusement


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2004)

*Just do it* ...


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

Always, enjoy, drink...


----------



## FANREM (21 Octobre 2004)

Les radars sont vos amis

Pub Volkswagen qui passe a la Tv en ce moment


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Les radars sont vos amis
> 
> Pub Volkswagen qui passe a la Tv en ce moment



Ah oui! Excellent celui là!  :mouais: 
Comme quoi pour l'instant les constructeurs de bagnoles sont au top. J'en ai pas en tete mais les fabriquant de rasoirs ne doivent pas etre loin derrière...


----------



## quetzalk (25 Octobre 2004)

Affiches pour Caprice des Dieux :

En haut aussi, on en veut

      :mouais:


----------



## Sarga (25 Octobre 2004)

Vous aussi, n'ayez plus honte de dire "J'aime la viande"

Enfin un truc du genre, qui était bien minable. En général les pubs pour les viandes d'ailleurs ont es slogans hors du commun.

Sinon un faux slogan qui m'avait fait tripper dans une série "Quoi de plus rafraichissant qu'une bonne purée"


----------



## iMax (25 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pire ? :hein:  :mouais:



Oui. Mais moins drôle.  :hein: 

Je sais, je sais, pas de politique, je sors.


----------



## JPTK (26 Octobre 2004)

Think différent...


----------



## Spyro (26 Octobre 2004)

_Bienvenue dans la vie point com_

Comme si a vie pouvait être achetée et réservée comme un nom de domaine.
Et pourquoi .com ?


----------



## Spyro (26 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Think différent...


Ah oui le vieux slogan de Pepsi !
C'est vrai que c'est nase.


----------



## bebert (26 Octobre 2004)

*FIAT : y'a moins bien, mais c'est plus cher ! 

Vahiné, c'est gonflé 

Apple iMac G5 : Mais où est passé l'ordinateur ?   
*

 :love:


----------



## duracel (26 Octobre 2004)

après *jupiler, les hommes savent pourquoi.
* 


L'autre bière:
*entre nous, c'est Maes.*


----------



## bebert (26 Octobre 2004)

*"Je vous verrais bien en Fiat Uno"* :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2004)

*Ca c'est vrai ça!*


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2004)

*Ovomaltine! C'est d'la dynamique!*


----------



## kitetrip (26 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> "Opel, des idées fraiches pour de meilleurs voitures"
> 
> 
> :love:


Même s'ils licencient, je peux dire que ma brave Opel roule toujours après 4 mois sans liquide de refroidissement, et pendant 3 semaines avec le niveau d'huile au minimum  

*Microsoft, jusqu'où irez-vous ?*

:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (26 Octobre 2004)

Un vieux Calvin Klein que j'ai toujours trouvé débile :

*Sois bien. Sois mal. Sois toi.*

Je sais pas vous, mais moi je trouve ça désolant :mouais: Dans le même genre en encore plus affligeant, GDF :

*Ici, là bas, pour vous, pour demain.*

Sinon, les numéros à 5 chiffres chantés qui ponctuent les pubs pour les SMS surtaxés m'inspire des choses particulièrement cruelles à l'égard des publicitaires. Des choses à base d'eau bouillante, de cordes, d'outils de bricolage et de crochets de boucherie, vous voyez le genre ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

*Travail repos et loisir un Mars aide à vous soutenir* (au moins les années 80').


Personnellement un peu de blé ça m'aiderait plus qu'un mars.


Et puis il y a aussi :
*Mars, que du bonheur* (jusqu'à ce que le dentiste vous soigne la carie)


----------



## Fulvio (26 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> *Travail repos et loisir un Mars aide à vous soutenir* (au moins les années 80').



Ah oui, dans le genre trauma publicitaire des 80's (mon enfance), je me souviens de la pub pour le jus de raisin ("quelle santé !"), et de la fin de la ritournelle :

"Etre superactif / voir la vie en positif / c'est très jus de raisin"

La musique, l'image qui illustre ces mots (deux bellâtres qui font du Kendo sous la Tour Eiffel), l'idéologie du surpassement de soi, c'est pour moi toutes les années 80 résumés en un haïku débile. Après, les gens s'étonnent de mon hostilité à toute forme de nostalgie :mouais:


----------



## Grug (26 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Think différent...


  
= pensez à autre chose


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> ....vous voyez le genre ?


Comme ça ?






Ou alors :






Ou encore :


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ?


 *Mais pourquoi est il si méchant?
 PASKE!!!!!


*


----------



## Fulvio (26 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, faut que ça dure, si ça tue net sur le coup, c'est pas drôle !


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, faut que ça dure, si ça tue net sur le coup, c'est pas drôle !


----------



## Fulvio (26 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>



Une autre scie qui m'horripile, c'est celle des pubs radios pour Auchan ou je ne sais plus quelle chaine de supermarché, où une femme répète "urgent" (peut-être même "argent") avec un accent anglais. Ouah, comme elle me donne envie de serrer des mains, des têtes et des couilles de pubards dans des étaux, celle-là !


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> .... Ouah, comme elle me donne envie de serrer des mains, des têtes et des couilles de pubards dans des étaux, celle-là !


Euh....

Là je n'ai rien trouvé de ressemblant...


----------



## Bassman (26 Octobre 2004)

Y'a un slogan qu'est bien naze : "nous faisons des forums et nous le faisons bien"

Bon ca c'est dit, maintenant je vous dis au revoir et je range mes affaires le temps que benjamin voit ca et me bannisse


----------



## Grug (26 Octobre 2004)

vivez sans fil à moindre cout :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

*Pruneau d'Agen ça vous va bien*


(perso moi, la colique ça me va moyen)


----------



## guytantakul (26 Octobre 2004)

Bien vu tigrou !


----------



## guytantakul (26 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un slogan qu'est bien naze : "nous faisons des forums et nous le faisons bien"
> 
> Bon ca c'est dit, maintenant je vous dis au revoir et je range mes affaires le temps que benjamin voit ca et me bannisse



Bah vi, si t'as pas vu Monster inc, c'est bien naze, effectivement


----------



## quetzalk (27 Octobre 2004)

je crois qu'on a failli oublier un des plus beaux... 

AUCHAN, LA VIE, LA VRAIE...

(je vais vomir et je reviens ;-) ou bien... Take the red pill or the blue pill ?)


----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'on a failli oublier un des plus beaux...
> 
> AUCHAN, LA VIE, LA VRAIE...
> 
> (je vais vomir et je reviens ;-) ou bien... Take the red pill or the blue pill ?)


 oui ?

.


----------



## quetzalk (25 Novembre 2004)

tiens encore des p'tits gars qu'ont le sens de la formule : 

*quand on y réfléchit, c'est Cegetel qu'on choisit* 
  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (25 Novembre 2004)

Un truc tout banal qui m'a toujours interloqué :
sur des boîtes de CD d'une marque que je ne nommerai point :
« Garanti à vie ! »
Ouais, mais la vie de qui ? 

Votre vie à vous... c'est beaucoup s'engager...

Si c'est la vie du CD, le contraire serait curieux?

Rigolez pas, j'ai un jour appelé le service commercial de ladite marque pour leur poser la question. Le type que j'ai eu, avec un bel aplomb, m'a dit : Vous êtes assuré que tant que votre CD durera, eh bien n'y aura pas d'embrouilles 
Chapeau !


----------



## quetzalk (27 Janvier 2006)

Tiens puisque la mode est au déterrage de fils : une pub télé relativement banale-moche pour une voiture et à la fin la phrase qui tuerait sur place la mère de n'importe quel responsable marketing doté de deux neurones connectés ensemble 

Vous ne direz plus jamais "jamais une Fiat"

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

oh et puis non :
   

(une super pub pour le bouquin de Manckiewitz "comment réussir à échouer" ! :love: )


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2006)

il y en a un en ce moment -plutôt une pub qu'un slogan- qui me donne des envies de meutre ou d'anihilation totale de tout engin de transmission radiophonique (un poste, quoi )...généralement, ça se passe entre l'indice sur le chomage, un reportage sur le surendettement et le fameux indice Nikkei..

des nanas qui se mettent à gueuler...


*PLUS PLUS....PLUS PLUS 


*_(pub pour une banque qui vient de changer d'enseigne)_*


 

*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

*TOYOTA, LE DIESEL PROPRE*

Ce qui en figure de rhétorique s'appelle un "oxymore"...


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2006)

*A vous d'inventer la vie qui va avec!



*ça resume pas mal de choses en fait :afraid:


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il y en a un en ce moment -plutôt une pub qu'un slogan- qui me donne des envies de meutre ou d'anihilation totale de tout engin de transmission radiophonique (un poste, quoi )...généralement, ça se passe entre l'indice sur le chomage, un reportage sur le surendettement et le fameux indice Nikkei..
> 
> des nanas qui se mettent à gueuler...
> 
> ...



Ouais dans l'genre on a aussi eu droit à une choré musicale de la MAAF :_ "Efficace et pas cher, c'est la maaf que j'préfère(...)"_. Mieux valait avoir la télécommande à portée de main.


----------



## joubichou (27 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> *TOYOTA, LE DIESEL PROPRE*
> 
> Ce qui en figure de rhétorique s'appelle un "oxymore"...


Parfaitement môssieur j'ai un toyota 4,2 litres ,6 cylindres en ligne ,diesel,et j'ai la pastille verte


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Janvier 2006)

*ELLE A TOUT D'UNE GRANDE...*

Un coup à se retrouver en prison...


----------



## joanes (27 Janvier 2006)

*votre potentiel, notre passion.*


*Essayez le*


(http://www.microsoft.com/france/)


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Janvier 2006)

*Le thon c'est bon, mais le thon blanc c'est excellent !*

C'était l'époque pendant laquelle je découvrais les plaisirs du _flirt_ avec des petites anglaises :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tiens puisque la mode est au déterrage de fils : une pub télé relativement banale-moche pour une voiture et à la fin la phrase qui tuerait sur place la mère de n'importe quel responsable marketing doté de deux neurones connectés ensemble
> 
> Vous ne direz plus jamais "jamais une Fiat"
> 
> ...



Moi j'en ai un autre...

"ET TA SOEUR ELLE EST BONNE ????"


----------



## benkenobi (27 Janvier 2006)

*Vous ne viendrez plus chez nous par hasard !*

Ca c'est sûr qu'on viendra plus chez vous !

quant au fait que ce soit du au hasard... j'ai des doutes.

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Parfaitement môssieur j'ai un toyota 4,2 litres ,6 cylindres en ligne ,diesel,et j'ai la pastille verte



T'as un patch ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2006)

*Dragées Fuca: y'a plus qu'à...*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai un autre...
> 
> "ET TA SOEUR ELLE EST BONNE ????"



T'affoles pas, Sonny, moi j'ai bien eu une.... LADA !  

(15 jours il est vrai. Le 16ème elle a fini à la casse)


----------



## Galatée (27 Janvier 2006)

Pour vous messieurs, après les pubs pour les bières, les pubs pour l'antirides (d'ailleurs, c'est marrant, c'est le mec qui met de la crème mais c'est quand même la fille qui fait des grimaces) :

*QUE C'EST BEAU D'ÊTRE UN HOMME*


----------



## Claude number X (28 Janvier 2006)

*sans alcool, la fête est plus folle !* 
:rateau: 

Non mais faudrait voir à pas trop déconner là quand même !


----------



## Claude number X (28 Janvier 2006)

*Votre chat achèterait Whiskas*

 

C'est con pour lui, il devrait aller plus souvent faire les courses s'il aime ça


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2006)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> *Votre chat achèterait Whiskas*
> 
> 
> 
> C'est con pour lui, il devrait aller plus souvent faire les courses s'il aime ça



Surtout aller bosser ouais !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2006)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> *Votre chat achèterait Whiskas*



Une idée de variante pour Apple : *Votre chat achèterait un Mac avec un processeur Intel dedans*. Succès garanti !     




			
				jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Surtout aller bosser ouais !



Ouais ! Tous des grosses feignasses ces chats !


----------



## Jec (28 Janvier 2006)

*Parce que je le vaux bien ... *

Ouais ouais tu veau ...


----------



## Jec (28 Janvier 2006)

Un spécial pour Iduck :

*Encore une victoire de canard*

WC...


----------



## Jec (28 Janvier 2006)

Et le top ! :

Babette, je la lie je la fouette et parfois elle passe à la casserole


S*****


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2006)

j'ai pas les slogans en tête, mais les pubs Ferrero sont particulièrement affligeantes..... 

soirée de l'ambassadeur...etc...


----------



## duracel (28 Janvier 2006)

Les hommes savent pourquoi.


----------



## NED (28 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas les slogans en tête, mais les pubs Ferrero sont particulièrement affligeantes.....
> 
> soirée de l'ambassadeur...etc...



Surtout que tu as remarqué, le serveur presente une pyramide de ferrerro dont tu te demande déjà comment elle tient debout. Et la ******* en robe de soirée, elle ce qu'elle trouve le plus malin, c'est de prndre un ferrerro au milieu de la pile.
Et hooo miracle, rien ne se passe, tout tient parfaitement.
heureusement que les accesoiristes on de la bonne colle....


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

*Intermarché, les mousquetaires de la distribution*:mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

*Si ju va bien, c'est Juvamine*:mouais:


----------



## benkenobi (28 Janvier 2006)

*L'essentiel du mac en français*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *Intermarché, les mousquetaires de la distribution*:mouais:


 *Donnons plus à celles qui donnent tant *


(sous entendu, les mères qui vont faire les courses, pendant que bonhomme est à la maison avachi devant le foot avec sa bière et qu'il faudrait que bobonne se dépêche tout de même un peu, parce que le frigo est vide et qu'il ne va pas passer la deuxième mi-temps à boire de l'eau, merde !)


----------



## quetzalk (28 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait que bobonne se dépêche tout de même un peu, parce que le frigo est vide et qu'il ne va pas passer la deuxième mi-temps à boire de l'eau, merde !



Ah ça je suis bien d'accord avec toi.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

C'est d'la bonne

_bob, vendeur de poudre._


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2006)

celle là aussi : *" Vu ! j'avais pas vu !!"*  (le "truc pour nettoyer vos lunettes.....) :mouais:  

et une particulièrement crispante, ou le slogan est répété plusieures fois : *"Mercurochrome le pansement des héros, Mercurochrome le pansement des héros, Mercurochrome le pansement des héros, Mercurochrome le pansement des héros..."* _...rrrrraaaaahhhh !!_ :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

* SEGA c'est plus fort que toi* 

Que de souvenirs...:love:


----------



## Imaginus (28 Janvier 2006)

*ATARI !!! ON EST TOUS DES DIEUX...

*

Paix à son ame...


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

BIO, Actif à l'intérieur et ça se voit à l'extérieur:mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (28 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> BIO, Actif à l'intérieur et ça se voit à l'extérieur:mouais:



c't'à ça que tu fais allusion ?


----------



## Galatée (28 Janvier 2006)

*çA NE COÛTE PAS PLUS CHER DE BIEN MANGER*

:mouais: 

Perso, je ne suis pas convaincue par "pas plus cher" et par "bien manger".


----------



## NED (28 Janvier 2006)

ORANGE ! (avec la petite voix de gamine de 5 ans que t'as envie de claquer!)


----------



## duracel (28 Janvier 2006)

Assureur militant....  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)




----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2006)

mouais ....  et pour une traduction ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

As-tu déjà eu ton Ovo aujourd'hui ?

A entendre, c'est vraiment gore, parfois, le suisse-allemand.


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2006)

*Zéro bla-bla, zéro verglas, emmemma...*

 
 
 
:afraid:


----------



## Jec (28 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> As-tu déjà eu ton Ovo aujourd'hui ?
> 
> A entendre, c'est vraiment gore, parfois, le suisse-allemand.



Des fois je me demande si ça vient vraiment de l'allemand... :mouais: .
Bon on a pas trop de soucis, ils parlent tellement facilement le français ... :rateau:


----------



## SveDec (28 Janvier 2006)

Tout les trucs des FAI :
Free : "Bénie soit la Freebox" ... mmh, je suis athé
Club Internet : "Vous êtes en bonne compagnie" ... j'en suis pas certain oO
Wanadoo : "Bonjour c'est Paul [...] avec la LiveBox, je peux me connecter sans fil partout ou je veux" -> élevé le niveau là 
AOL : "Vos émotions d'abord" ... sniff
Cegetel : "Si on y réfléchit, c'est Cegetel qu'on choisit" oO euh, ben justement ^^
Alice : "La transparence" (argument de vente : une blondasse ...) avec les houhou derrière .... sigh
Neuf Telecom : "Avec Neuf Telecom, c'est simple !" ... de ne pas s'abooner !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Et le top ! :
> 
> Babette, je la lie je la fouette et parfois elle passe à la casserole
> 
> ...



Celle-là elle a fait l'objet d'une polémique lancée par les féministes et a été retirée.


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Alice : "La transparence" (argument de vente : une blondasse ...) avec les houhou derrière .... sigh



Rhâ pinaise ! Moi, c'est simple, je boycotte les 268 marques qui illustrent leur spot avec du Katie Tungstale


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

*Quand c&#8217;est trop, c&#8217;est Tropico*:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

~ lo


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *Si ju va bien, c'est Juvamine*:mouais:



J'allais le dire... Alors, je surenchéris avec encore pire comme jeu de mots horripilant de lourdeur (surtout dû au ton de la "comédienne") :

*Javel dose. Javel dire à tout le monde.*   :hein:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'allais le dire... Alors, je surenchéris avec encore pire comme jeu de mots horripilant de lourdeur (surtout dû au ton de la "comédienne") :
> 
> *Javel dose. Javel dire à tout le monde.*   :hein:



Avec un beau doublage à la ramasse.


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2006)

_Le picon c'est bon _


ps : déjà dit je suis sûr...


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> _Le picon c'est bon _
> 
> 
> ps : déjà dit je suis sûr...



Même pas dit, non.  

Mais c'est pas un slogan, c'est la réalité.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Janvier 2006)

*"Hé les enfants! Venez goûter mon bâtonnet de colin!"* CAP'TAIN IGLO

Tiens... Je viens de réaliser que sa disparition coincide avec une vague de problèmes d'ordre juridique au sein du clergé... 

Ouais! C'est bon! Je sors! :hein:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

*Coca-Cola : Cette sensation s'appelle Coke*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Vu dans le métro l'année dernière.

Affiche du Printemps et son slogan :

*LE PRINTEMPS, INVENTEZ-VOUS !*

Rajouté au marker au-dessus :

*ON EXISTE DÉJÀ !*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *"Hé les enfants! Venez goûter mon bâtonnet de colin!"* CAP'TAIN IGLO
> 
> Tiens... Je viens de réaliser que sa disparition coincide avec une vague de problèmes d'ordre juridique au sein du clergé...
> 
> Ouais! C'est bon! Je sors! :hein:



*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN. Votre obstination à vouloir le bouler vert devient suspecte. Vbulletin vous envoie une bonbonne de neuroleptiques par colis express.*


----------



## Claude number X (28 Janvier 2006)

Encore 2 bien gratinés :

*Si t'es fort, t'es Sirosport*

*La puissance industrielle au service de vos sols*

*Sheba, en chat ca veut dire je t'aime*

Dite donc les pub pour chat, c'est à se demander à qui ils s'adressent ???


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2006)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Dite donc les pub pour chat, c'est à se demander à qui ils s'adressent ???



Bah à l'espèce dominante, ça va de soi


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bah à l'espèce dominante, ça va de soi



 Celui qui massacre les meubles donc&#8230;


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui massacre les meubles donc?



Oui. Les meubles, mais aussi la tapisserie, la bimbeloterie, les petits rongeurs, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

_Dieu a fait le chat pour donner à l'homme le plaisir de caresser le tigre._

Joseph Méry


----------



## Fulvio (28 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> _Dieu a fait le chat pour donner à l'homme le plaisir de caresser le tigre._
> 
> Joseph Méry



_Dieu a fait l'homme pour qu'un primate s'occupe du chat_

Cookie Dupont.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

*Vahiné c'est gonflé*:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Un slogan catastrophique pour la BNP (si mes souvenirs sont bons) dans les années 80 :

*VOTRE ARGENT M'INTÉRESSE*

.... qui s'est traduit par une perte de clientèle.  

Dans le même genre de catastrophe la "poire" pour la pub de la R14.

Dans le même genre débile des pubs Renault des années 80 :

*RENAULT CINQ PALLADIUM. LUXUM PAS CHERUM*


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *"Hé les enfants! Venez goûter mon bâtonnet de colin!"* CAP'TAIN IGLO
> 
> Tiens... Je viens de réaliser que sa disparition coincide avec une vague de problèmes d'ordre juridique au sein du clergé...
> 
> Ouais! C'est bon! Je sors! :hein:



Il avait pas l'air franc du collier lui de toute façon...

On aurait dit mackie vieux...


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

*Si c'est Daucy j'y vais aussi*:mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *Si c'est Daucy j'y vais aussi*:mouais:



G2LOQ, comment as-tu pu oublier celui-là : *Lapeyre, y en a pas deux !*


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> G2LOQ, comment as-tu pu oublier celui-là : *Lapeyre, y en a pas deux !*



C'est vrai...Je comprends pas comment j'ai pu rater ça...:rose:



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à fredintosh.


----------



## Savagnin (28 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> *RENAULT CINQ PALLADIUM. LUXUM PAS CHERUM*


...ça me fait penser à une pub dans une arène de "3h moins le quart avant JC" je crois :
Panem, vinum, boursinum


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2006)

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à G2LOQ.*

Assez pénible aussi, comme slogan...  

Encore que sur une musique de Gotainer, ça pourrait passer...   
Avec Gotainer, de toutes façons, tout passe !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

On a quand même oublié ce monument :

*QUENELLES PETITJEAN C'EST BON MANGEZ-EN !*


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> On a quand même oublié ce monument :
> 
> *QUENELLES PETITJEAN C'EST BON MANGEZ-EN !*



  
Cela dit, si je me souviens bien, c'était du second degré. Genre absurde, quoi.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, à propos de Gotainer :

*BUVEZ, ELIMINEZ*  Ta ta ta ta ta taaaaaaaa


----------



## quetzalk (28 Janvier 2006)

Toute cette accumulation m'amène à un doute (en plus de la nausée :casse : existe-t-il de "bons" slogans finalement :sick: ? Qui laisse une image du produit pas trop ridicule... qui n'ont pas l'air de (trop) nous prendre pour des kons... Ou bien... on est tellement ultrasaturés de toute cette mxrde envahissante que toute forme de réclame nous paraît débile maintenant   ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

Beate

Huse


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Toute cette accumulation m'amène à un doute (en plus de la nausée :casse : existe-t-il de bons slogans finalement :sick: ? Ou bien... on est tellement ultrasaturés de toute cette mxrde envahissante que toute forme de réclame nous paraît débile maintenant   ?



[Mode pessimiste/] Finalement, débiles ou pas, le but n'a-t-il pas été atteint par ces slogans ? Nous pouvons tous en débiter des tonnes au long de ce fil : ils nous ont tous "marqués" - c'est le cas de le dire : ils font retenir une marque. "En bien ou en mal, l'essentiel c'est qu'on en parle" dit l'adage. [/Mode pessimiste]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Beate
> 
> Huse



Lô pô compris...


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Toute cette accumulation m'amène à un doute (en plus de la nausée :casse : existe-t-il de "bons" slogans finalement :sick: ? Qui laisse une image du produit pas trop ridicule... qui n'ont pas l'air de (trop) nous prendre pour des kons... Ou bien... on est tellement ultrasaturés de toute cette mxrde envahissante que toute forme de réclame nous paraît débile maintenant   ?



A condition d'accepter le principe de la publicité, bien-sûr, le slogan peut être "intéressant" quand il amène un réel argument, qu'il renseigne sur l'identité du produit ou de la marque, avec si possible une figure de style intelligente et originale.
Mais souvent, ça tourne à l'exercice obligé et aboutit à des phrases creuses ridicules ou des jeux de mots lourdingues.  
Une publicité ne devrait pas nécessairement être accompagnée d'un slogan...


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Toute cette accumulation m'amène à un doute (en plus de la nausée :casse : existe-t-il de "bons" slogans finalement :sick: ? Qui laisse une image du produit pas trop ridicule... qui n'ont pas l'air de (trop) nous prendre pour des kons... Ou bien... on est tellement ultrasaturés de toute cette mxrde envahissante que toute forme de réclame nous paraît débile maintenant   ?



Il en est un qui ne m'a pas déplu :

BRETONS, ON A TOUJOURS RAISON.

pour le cidre Loïc Raison.​


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Il en est un qui ne m'a pas déplu :
> BRETONS, ON A TOUJOURS RAISON.
> pour le cidre Loïc Raison.



y'avait aussi : *"l'eau est polluée; buvez du muscadet"*... celui là, il me plaît !!


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Lô pô compris...


alors continue de jouer au Lego&#8482;



_p.s. : c'est un peu lmimite ça superM. non ? 

_


			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Toute cette accumulation m'amène à un doute (en plus de la nausée :casse : existe-t-il de "bons" slogans finalement :sick: ? Qui laisse une image du produit pas trop ridicule... qui n'ont pas l'air de (trop) nous prendre pour des kons... Ou bien... on est tellement ultrasaturés de toute cette mxrde envahissante que toute forme de réclame nous paraît débile maintenant   ?



Le truc c&#8217;est que les « slogans » c&#8217;est dépassé coco. C'est comme la réclame et les logotypes.  Nous sommes désormais environnés de « titres », d'accorches et de blocs-marque.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Toute cette accumulation m'amène à un doute (en plus de la nausée :casse : existe-t-il de "bons" slogans finalement :sick: ? Qui laisse une image du produit pas trop ridicule... qui n'ont pas l'air de (trop) nous prendre pour des kons... Ou bien... on est tellement ultrasaturés de toute cette mxrde envahissante que toute forme de réclame nous paraît débile maintenant   ?



Pas que la réclame qui parait débile...


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Janvier 2006)

*Retrouvez le goût de la Fiesta.*

Et roulez bourrés...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

> alors continue de jouer au Lego?



Faut que j'achète la boîte Légo "Marc Dorcel Limited Edition" ?


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Faut que j'achète la boîte Légo "Marc Dorcel Limited Edition" ?



google est ton meilleur ami


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> google est ton meilleur ami



Râlâlâ ! Encore du produit d'importation.... Et nos productions nationales, hein ?
On a de très bonnes écoles pour çà. Ben oui, l'X, qui forme aux grands corps dans tous leurs États....


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2006)

Think Different


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Think Different



... with Intel Inside....


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2006)

PinkTv: La liberté ça se regarde
...


----------



## quetzalk (29 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas que la réclame qui parait débile...



Think Different.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Think Different.


Y a pas marqué La Poste.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2006)

*Le pouvoir de dire oui* (Crédit Lyonnais)

Ils ont tellement dit oui que c'est le contribuable qui paye aujourd'hui leurs conneries.

:mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Janvier 2006)

*Barbie : C&#8217;est tellement mieux d&#8217;être une fille*:mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas marqué La Poste.



*Saint Maclou, Saint Maclou, évidemment.*


----------



## quetzalk (29 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas marqué La Poste.



:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Tu veux dire que mon post est aussi ennuyeux que le tiens ? t'as probablement raison.


----------



## al02 (29 Janvier 2006)

*"Avec Printil, fraîcheur du râble" *


----------



## al02 (29 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *Barbie : C&#8217;est tellement mieux d&#8217;être une fille*:mouais:



Ce n'est pas ce que disait *Klaus* ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

L'essentiel du mac en français.


----------



## benkenobi (29 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel du mac en français.



Tu vieillis supermoquette, tu vieillis...


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2006)

Madrange, mon jambon STAR !!!
(vla la star???)
:hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Janvier 2006)

Dans ton cul Lulu :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dans ton cul Lulu :rose:


Les meilleures saucisses de Vienne.


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2006)

Tout d'un coup un inconnu vous offre des fleurs !!
L'EFFET IMPULSE !!!
:love:


----------



## m4c (29 Janvier 2006)

BARILLA et L'italie est la:hein:


----------



## al02 (29 Janvier 2006)

m4c a dit:
			
		

> BARILLA et L'italie est la:hein:



*OMO est là, et la saleté s'en va ! *


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel du mac en français.


...au rythme du numérique


----------



## al02 (29 Janvier 2006)

*La brillantine, la meilleure, la plus fine, mais oui c'est la brillantine ROJA ! * :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2006)

" Il a l'argent, il a la voiture, il aura la femme" (Audi)

"Babette, je la lie, je la fouette et parfois elle passe à la casserole" (crème Babette)

"Mercurochrome, le pansement des héros"


----------



## Galatée (29 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> " Il a l'argent, il a la voiture, il aura la femme" (Audi)



Déjà bu...



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "Babette, je la lie, je la fouette et parfois elle passe à la casserole" (crème Babette)



Déjà bu...



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> "Mercurochrome, le pansement des héros"



et déjà bu...


Bah alors ?

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## m4c (29 Janvier 2006)

MAGGI MAGGI et vos idees on du genie 


encore faut il avoir suffisamment de neurones pour trouver un cube de 4 cm jaune et rouge dans une grande surface !!!


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Janvier 2006)

*La Vosgienne : Je ne fume pas, je ne bois pas, mais qu'est ce que je suce !*


----------



## benkenobi (29 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *La Vosgienne : Je ne fume pas, je ne bois pas, mais qu'est ce que je suce !*



Ah non celui là il est loin d'être nul... :love:


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *La Vosgienne : Je ne fume pas, je ne bois pas, mais qu'est ce que je suce !*


 

Et le pire, c'est qu'elle existe vraiment cette pub...  
Voilà un slogan intéressant...  :rateau: 

C'était pas Claire Nadeau qui jouait dans cette pub ?


----------



## benkenobi (29 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Et le pire, c'est qu'elle existe vraiment cette pub...
> Voilà un slogan intéressant...  :rateau:
> 
> C'était pas Claire Nadeau qui jouait dans cette pub ?



Non c'est Dominique Lavanant !!!


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Et le pire, c'est qu'elle existe vraiment cette pub...
> Voilà un slogan intéressant...  :rateau:
> 
> C'était pas Claire Nadeau qui jouait dans cette pub ?



C'était pas plutôt Dominique Lavanant?


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2006)

benkenobi & G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Dominique Lavanant !!!



Ah, oui, merci, j'y étais presque.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

*"A nous de vous faire aimer le train"* :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2006)

*Nous allons vous faire aimer l'an 2000* :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Janvier 2006)

"No francs, no probleme"


tu m'etonnes


----------



## kaviar (29 Janvier 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Tu vieillis supermoquette, tu vieillis...



*Deux verres ça va, trois verres bonjour les dégâts*


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> *Deux verres ça va, trois verres bonjour les dégâts*




*Tu t'es vu quand t'as bu ?* :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Janvier 2006)

Tu bois quand tu te vois


----------



## m4c (29 Janvier 2006)

SEAT LEON TOTO EMOTION


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2006)

Hé ba c'est tant mieux parce que j'frai pas ca tous les jours !!!

Merci Marie-Pierre....


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2006)

Dans le même esprit :

*Jexfour... C'est Jextraordinaire.*

(quand même, ils se sont pas foulés pour le slogan)


Alice Sapritch, si tu nous regarde.  
A l'époque, c'était :
"Avant, j'étais moche. Je l'ai rencontré, il a tout changé..."


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

Aïe Aye Aïe Aye Aïe Aye Aïe !!!
Le tabouret jaune qui danse avec le pied cassé enroulé dans du chaterton....


----------



## kaviar (30 Janvier 2006)

Debout les morts ! 
*On se lève tous pour Danette.*


----------



## dellys (30 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous !

Heu Reu Se Ment il y a Findus ! Fiiiiindus

 Faudrait pas l'oublier çuilà...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Janvier 2006)

*SUPER TIMOR C'EST ENCOOORE PLUS FOOORT .... SUPER TIMOOOOOR !!!*


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> *SUPER TIMOR C'EST ENCOOORE PLUS FOOORT .... SUPER TIMOOOOOR !!!*



A oui et puis son copain BEGON .
Pour le CRRR CRRRRR CRRR y'a Begon rouge,
Pour le zzzzNHHH ZZZiiiHi  Y'a Begon vert !
Meci Michel Leeb ....Arf !


----------



## dellys (30 Janvier 2006)

Dans le genre détourné et blague de récré...

Thalachiasse le magazine de la m***de... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

Liberté
Egalité 
Fraternité

Pub mensongère  

(oups.... politique.... les Risettes de la Charte...)


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

Mais qu'est-ce tu bois Doudou dis-donc ???


----------



## kaviar (30 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce tu bois Doudou dis-donc ???


*Ne passons pas à côté des choses simples*


----------



## guytantakul (30 Janvier 2006)

*Saveol, la saveur pour de bon !*

(jeu de mots sur bon miam-miam - pour de bon - c'est pas près d'être fini, voyez le genre ?)

J'ai honte, car ça vient de chez nous (/me se cache dans un coin). 
On était tous verts à l'agence quand on a vu ça... 
Dick Rivers qu'on l'appelle maintenant, le génial inventeur de ce slogan de chiotte


----------



## Fulvio (30 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même esprit :
> 
> *Jexfour... C'est Jextraordinaire.*
> 
> ...



Thierry Le Luron qui imitait Alice Sapritch :
"Avec Shakespeare, j'ai fais un four, avec Jexfour, j'ai fais pire"

Pas un slogan, mais ça aurait pu.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

Quand j'étais môme, pour une banale cocotte en pyrex :

*L'AN 2000 A DEJA SA COCOTTE*


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

EGOÏSTE !! EGOÏSTE !!
:love:


----------



## al02 (30 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Liberté
> Egalité
> Fraternité



Travail, Famille, Patrie.


----------



## al02 (30 Janvier 2006)

Une pub crispante :
*SILENCE*, le produit anti-ronflements   Silence !  Siileeeence !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Travail, Famille, Patrie.


 
La France pour tous.  

(attention : arnaque)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Janvier 2006)

"Boursin cuisine"... *"C'est pas compliqué, vous êtes un chef !"* :mouais:


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

Le poid des mots LE CHOC DES PHOTOS !!!


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2006)

*ha haa...*

C'est le slogan très riche de sens de la fin d'une pub disons... très visuelle (et très courte). Saurez-vous retrouver laquelle ?


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2006)

Et dans le même ordre d'idées :

*Et hop !...*


----------



## jugnin (30 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> *ha haa...*
> 
> C'est le slogan très riche de sens de la fin d'une pub disons... très visuelle (et très courte). Saurez-vous retrouver laquelle ?



Opel Agila ?


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Opel Agila ?



Ah, non, pas vraiment... :hein:  

Le personnage de la pub avait ceci dit une certaine "carosserie"...


----------



## dellys (30 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non, pas vraiment... :hein:
> 
> Le personnage de la pub avait ceci dit une certaine "carosserie"...



Cachou lajaunie


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Cachou lajaunie



Gagné.  
Et pour *Et hop* ?


----------



## dellys (30 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Gagné.
> Et pour *Et hop* ?



Gerflor


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Gerflor



Bravo.  

Pour revenir dans le sujet, difficile de dire si ces 2 slogans sont nuls ou géniaux, mais en tous cas, ils sont sobres et marquants...

Enfin, sans le visuel, un peu moins quand même...


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bravo.
> 
> Pour revenir dans le sujet, difficile de dire si ces 2 slogans sont nuls ou géniaux, mais en tous cas, ils sont sobres et marquants...
> 
> Enfin, sans le visuel, un peu moins quand même...



faudrait trouver la vidéo ??
ha notre cher président de Groland, il etait beau a l'époque...


----------



## kaviar (30 Janvier 2006)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse :


> Les DVD et VHS Studio Canal lancent la première compilation des spots publicitaires cultes des années quatre-vingt. Cette compilation, intitulée , aligne une série de références incontournables avec des marques stars (Orangina, Perrier, Citron, Oasis, Eram, Spontex...), des vedettes (Alice Sapritch, Serge Gainsbourg...), des musiques entraînantes (, , ...) et des slogans éternels (Gerflor, et hop; SNCF, c'est possible...).


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Janvier 2006)

"Cracotte... et *CRAC"!*

.........................ou dans un autre registre : "Avec Toniglandyl, ma b... c'est du béton !"


----------



## dellys (30 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> "Cracotte... et *CRAC"!*
> 
> .........................ou dans un autre registre : "Avec Toniglandyl, ma b... c'est du béton !"


Si tu vas par là (les nuls justement...) y'a aussi le cultissime :

"Tu t'es vu quand t'as bu du Chanel n°5 ?"

*BORP! :sick:*


----------



## krystof (30 Janvier 2006)

La capote DocEvil, et tu enfiles tranquille.


----------



## krystof (30 Janvier 2006)

La capote Sonnyboy, au goût monoï, pour le vrai boy !


----------



## krystof (30 Janvier 2006)

La capote jpmiss et ça glisse.


----------



## Komac (30 Janvier 2006)

ou alors "Endlich DICHT... Buarps !"

(fausse pub allemande pour de la bière dont je ne trouve plus le vidéo... dommage...)

:rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (30 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La capote jpmiss et ça glisse.



La capote krystof pour un effet bof ?


----------



## Komac (30 Janvier 2006)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> ou alors "Endlich DICHT... Buarps !"
> 
> (fausse pub allemande pour de la bière dont je ne trouve plus le vidéo... dommage...)
> 
> :rateau:



ha si... trouvé

http://lhumour.chez-alice.fr/videos/faussespubs/biere_dicht.mpg


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> La capote krystof pour un effet bof ?


Mouais...








[galerie de macélène]


----------



## Fulvio (30 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...



Le preuve que les fétichistes sont de plus en plus gonflés


----------



## dellys (30 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...



Encore un petit prout et ce sera l'effet Pôfff ! 

:mouais: Ok je sors :rose:


----------



## krystof (30 Janvier 2006)

Je n'en espérais pas moins de vous...


----------



## Komac (30 Janvier 2006)

miam... c'est le bonhomme "SUGUS"


----------



## Fulvio (30 Janvier 2006)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> miam... c'est le bonhomme "SUGUS"



ou alors le frère jumeau maléfique du bibendum michelin.


----------



## Komac (30 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> ou alors le frère jumeau maléfique du bibendum michelin.



Aaaargh... c'est moins cool ça


----------



## krystof (30 Janvier 2006)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> miam... c'est le bonhomme "SUGUS"




C'est pas plutot celui qui a fait un casting pour Pulp Fiction, et qui s'est fait griller la politesse au dernier moment par "La Crampe" ?


----------



## Komac (30 Janvier 2006)

"La Crampe" arf  

:rateau:


----------



## al02 (30 Janvier 2006)

*Pays frères ..... Etats soeurs !*


----------



## N°6 (30 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas un slogan, mais c'est un produit :

*L'Éphémère d'AFFLELOU... *

L'effet quoi ?    

Non, là vraiment, je dis chapeau ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

Quand la pub parodie les slogans politiques :

*ÉPARCYL, LA FOSSE TRANQUILLE*

(Produit d'entretien des fosses septiques)

:love:


----------



## m4c (30 Janvier 2006)

Vodka Connecting People *


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2006)

*La cuisine, c'est nous et Schmidt* :mouais: 


Sinon, dans le genre pub à mourir de rire tellement elle est nase, il y en a une pour Audika avec Robert Hossein. Il fait répéter ses comédiens pour une pièce de théâtre et l'un d'entre eux a visiblement des problèmes pour entendre ce qu'il lui dit. Alors il le fait descendre de scène et lui explique qu'il a des problèmes d'audition et qu'il devrait aller chez Audika.


----------



## m4c (30 Janvier 2006)

mouais decrit comme ca moi ca me fait pas exploser de rire ca fait meme un flop 
 


c'est bon jme cache


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2006)

m4c a dit:
			
		

> mouais decrit comme ca moi ca me fait pas exploser de rire ca fait meme un flop
> 
> 
> 
> c'est bon jme cache



Bon, c'est sûr : par écrit, ça rend pas bien. Il faut la voir. Et je te jure : tu te marres tellement c'est grotesque. Hélas, je crois qu'elle ne passe plus à la télé. Peut-être sur le Net.


----------



## GreenC4U (30 Janvier 2006)

Avez vous déjà vu les pubs pour les jouet "Luminou"?
Elles sont vraiment super con, mais efficace.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2006)

Le pire du pire de la pub, c'est quand même les infomercials, mal doublés. Plus con que ça, tu meurs.


----------



## GreenC4U (30 Janvier 2006)

il y'a un truc domage, culture pub n'existe plus pour nous faire voir tout ça.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

T'es où Quetzalk ? Le fil que t'as lancé contre la pub devient pubophile !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Pays frères ..... Etats soeurs !*



*Etre incontinent, c'est pas un monde !*

OK OK je m'en vais....


----------



## Fulvio (30 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> T'es où Quetzalk ? Le fil que t'as lancé contre la pub devient pubophile !



Preuve que le système fini toujours par ingérer sa contestation


----------



## Burzum (30 Janvier 2006)

_"Quand la route est dure, le dur poursuit sa route"_  

Ok, je sors aussi...


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

*LES PRODUITS LAITIERS SERONT NOS AMIS POUR LA VIE !!!*
:bebe:


----------



## quetzalk (31 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> T'es où Quetzalk ? Le fil que t'as lancé contre la pub devient pubophile !



J'étais parti méditer nu au sommet d'une montagne enneigée face au coucher du soleil. Je crois que j'ai dormi. Il est quelle heure ? 

Aheum.

Vos réponses m'inspirent deux choses : 

- on connaît tous de nombreuses pubs par coeur, ce qui n'est guère rassurant ; on peut toujours continuer à se moquer des gens du Moyen-Age et de leur supposé obscurantisme
- alors pourtant que la plupart des slogans sont effectivement totalement et tragiquement nuls, surtout sortis de leur contexte et posés là dans le forum c'en est consternant

voilà c'est creux hein, bon je vais me recoucher.


----------



## yvos (31 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> voilà c'est creux hein, bon je vais me recoucher.



C'est Dunlopillo, ça?


----------



## dellys (31 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - alors pourtant que la plupart des slogans sont effectivement totalement et tragiquement nuls, surtout sortis de leur contexte et posés là dans le forum *c'en est consternant*



Mais n'est-ce pas le but de ce thread finalement ?


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - on connaît tous de nombreuses pubs par coeur, ce qui n'est guère rassurant ; on peut toujours continuer à se moquer des gens du Moyen-Age et de leur supposé obscurantisme
> - alors pourtant que la plupart des slogans sont effectivement totalement et tragiquement nuls, surtout sortis de leur contexte et posés là dans le forum c'en est consternant
> 
> voilà c'est creux hein, bon je vais me recoucher.



J'avais cru comprendre que l'objet de ce thread n'était pas de savoir si on est pour ou contre la pub (vaste débat, moi-même, j'ai du mal à trancher), mais plutôt de recenser et commenter les slogans les plus nuls ou des slogans énervants par le message de merde qu'ils véhiculent (et accessoirement, à titre de comparaison, quelques slogans un peu plus originaux ou spirituels).

Evidemment, quand un slogan un peu marrant nous vient à l'idée, difficile de résister à le mettre ici... Ca n'empêche pas de garder une certaine distance par rapport à la pub.
C'est pas parce qu'on connait par coeur, ou même qu'on apprécie un slogan en lui-même, qu'on est victime du marketing et qu'on va acheter comme des moutons le produit concerné.

J'ai trouvé la pub pour les cachous Lajaunie poilante à cause de son total décalage et de son autodérision, mais je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir acheté une seule fois des cachous.

Je trouve même que l'accumulation de tous ces slogans sur ce fil, par son effet absurde, est de nature à créer une certaine distance ou lucidité vis-à-vis de toutes ces marques, produits et publicités.

Enfin, il y a certains slogans "historiques" qu'on affectionne davantage tout simplement parce qu'ils servent de madeleine de Proust et qu'ils nous renvoient à notre enfance.
C'est sûr, ce n'est pas très poétique comme madeleine de Proust, mais il n'y a pas non plus que des pubs dans nos neurones mémoire.

 

Mais tu as raison, Quetzalk, dans l'ensemble, quand on analyse tous ces slogans, on a un peu l'impression qu'on nous prend pour des cons... Mais le sommes nous pour autant ?
J'ai envie de dire : parfois oui, parfois non.  

Et pour boucler la boucle avec l'obscurantisme du moyen-âge dont tu parles, cela me fait penser que c'est sans doute la religion qui a inventé le slogan.
_L'Eternel est mon berger_ etc. (on dirait une pub pour du fromage)


----------



## dellys (31 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'avais cru comprendre que l'objet de ce thread n'était pas de savoir si on est pour ou contre la pub (vaste débat, moi-même, j'ai du mal à trancher), mais plutôt de recenser et commenter les slogans les plus nuls ou des slogans énervants par le message de merde qu'ils véhiculent (et accessoirement, à titre de comparaison, quelques slogans un peu plus originaux ou spirituels).
> 
> Evidemment, quand un slogan un peu marrant nous vient à l'idée, difficile de résister à le mettre ici... Ca n'empêche pas de garder une certaine distance par rapport à la pub.
> C'est pas parce qu'on connait par coeur, ou même qu'on apprécie un slogan en lui-même, qu'on est victime du marketing et qu'on va acheter comme des moutons le produit concerné.
> ...




Houlà, pas mieux.

Fred tu devrais nous gratifier de ces talents là lors de nos MQCD endiablés du soir...

 Euh, quoique non finalement, Kaviar ne sera pas d'accord si on devait dépasser minuit... 

Mame Dellys non plus d'ailleurs


----------



## Fulvio (31 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, il y a certains slogans "historiques" qu'on affectionne davantage tout simplement parce qu'ils servent de madeleine de Proust et qu'ils nous renvoient à notre enfance.
> C'est sûr, ce n'est pas très poétique comme madeleine de Proust, mais il n'y a pas non plus que des pubs dans nos neurones mémoire.



C'est que les slogans sont des mèmes particulièrement persistant.

(Désolé, c'est plus fort que moi, mais je peux pas m'empêcher de me la péter avec le concept de mème quand le sujet s'y prête :rose: )


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2006)

Mème pas peur.


----------



## guytantakul (31 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> (Désolé, c'est plus fort que moi, mais je peux pas m'empêcher de me la péter avec le concept de mème quand le sujet s'y prête :rose: )



Mémé a le con qui pète ? C'est pas sympa de se moquer


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Janvier 2006)

*La MATMUT elle assure...*

Quand même un peu normal pour une compagnie d'assurance...


----------



## guytantakul (31 Janvier 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *La MATMUT elle assure...*
> 
> Quand même un peu normal pour une compagnie d'assurance...



Marrant, j'ai pensé au thread en l'entendant ce matin sur france info


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Janvier 2006)

*La montagne ça vous gagne...*

Dès fois même ça vous rattrape...


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Janvier 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *La montagne ça vous gagne...*
> 
> Dès fois même ça vous rattrape...





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dos Jones.



vbulletin


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

> - on connaît tous de nombreuses pubs par coeur, ce qui n'est guère rassurant ; on peut toujours continuer à se moquer des gens du Moyen-Age et de leur supposé obscurantisme



C'est vrai, y'avait des pubs et des slogans comme maintenant au Moyen-Age :

*TUEZ-LES TOUS, DIEU RECONNAITRA LES SIENS*

Simon de Montfort

*LA PESTE SOIT DE CES BUBONS !*

Un médecin médiéval (glorieux ancêtre de Quetzalk ?  )


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2006)

_*"Boum, boum, choisissez bien, choisissez BUT !!".....*_


----------



## yvos (31 Janvier 2006)

*Moi si Juvabien c'est Juvamine*


----------



## quetzalk (31 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _*"Boum, boum, choisissez bien, choisissez BUT !!".....*_



C'est malin je l'ai dans la tête pour une semaine maintenant


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - alors pourtant que la plupart des slogans sont effectivement totalement et tragiquement nuls, surtout sortis de leur contexte et posés là dans le forum c'en est consternant
> 
> voilà c'est creux hein, bon je vais me recoucher.



Pas du tout d'accord...
Si je dis "quand yen a marre ya malabar", même sorti de son contexte, ça incite à la reflexion, ça donne envie d'aller de l'avant, de taper dans la butte, de foncer dans le tas, d'enfoncer des portes fermées de l'intérieur, de chanter "debout les gars réveillez-vous, il va falloir en mettre un coup", sur fond de valeureux marteaux pilonnant la pierre et le roc.
(il fallait lire cette phrase très vite sans respirer, bien sûr)

...

Bon, je vous laisse, j'ai des lardons carrefour sur le feu, dans ma cuisine schmidt, et si je fais pas gaffe ils vont attacher à ma poële téfal.

Et si ça crame, même mélangés avec mes pâtes panzani, ça sera pus bon... :mouais:



(c'était le post digressif du Bobby, merci de votre attention)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2006)

3 slogans à connotations sexuelles :

*Meule d'or, si je t'attrape, je te mords*

*Chambourcy, oh oui !*

*Gervais, j'en veux*

:love:


----------



## SveDec (31 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> 3 slogans à connotations sexuelles :
> 
> *Meule d'or, si je t'attrape, je te mords*
> 
> ...


Ça me fait penser aux champoings Herbal Essence, "pour atteindre l'extase" ("Oh ouiiiiii !")


----------



## NED (31 Janvier 2006)

Vous m'échangez ces deux barils de poudre contre ce baril d'Ariel ???
Réponse :
Tu te fous de ma geule ou quoi? 
(réponse de Diégo Maradonna)


----------



## SveDec (31 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'échangez ces deux barils de poudre contre ce baril d'Ariel ???
> Réponse :
> Tu te fous de ma geule ou quoi?
> (réponse de Diégo Maradonna)


"C'est la caca, la tata, la cata....strophe !"
Hum, désolé ^^


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2006)

*J'en ai rêvé, Sony l'a fait.*

(je sens que ce slogan est potentiellement très détournable, je vous laisse faire...)


----------



## quetzalk (1 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vous laisse, j'ai des lardons carrefour sur le feu, dans ma cuisine schmidt, et si je fais pas gaffe ils vont attacher à ma poële téfal.
> 
> Et si ça crame, même mélangés avec mes pâtes panzani, ça sera pus bon... :mouais:






			
				vbrulertrin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez balarguer des p*tains de poings de réputation à d'autres, allons, réfléchissez, la vie est si courte après tout, avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ce couillon de bobbynountchak.




* Maintenant avec VBulletin, j'ai le coup de boule qui coule  * :rateau:


----------



## jeep2nine (1 Février 2006)

*De l'Erdammer ou je fais un malheur*

ça peut se décliner comme par exemple

*De l'Erdammer ou j'****** ta soeur*

_Merci Guytan_


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> * Maintenant avec VBulletin, j'ai le coup de boule qui coule  * :rateau:


    

Ceci dit j'en ai deux là...

*VU A LA TV*  Alors celui là j'l'adore, c'est sûr que tout de suite, si c'est vu à la TV, c'est vachement plus crédible (je sais c'est pas vraiment un slogan, mais bon...)

Et là, justement, vu à la TV ya pas 5 minutes :
*"Panasonic, des idées pour la vie"*... :mouais:

Heureusement que Panasonique est là, je vais me dépêcher de prendre tout plein de photos de mon clebs pour les mettre sur CD comme ça je pourrai faire des soirées diapo avec mes potes sur ma super téloche aïe-définition! Ouais!!!!! Ca c'est la vraie vie!!! 

Et pis au moins ils viendront me faire chier moins souvent. 



Edit : je savais pas que Vbrulletin m'appelait "ce couillon de Bobbynountchak"... 
... :mouais:

En fait ça m'étonne pas trop.


----------



## jeep2nine (1 Février 2006)

Y'en a un que j'ai bien aimé :

*Meuble Darnal, Meuble Darnal, Meuble Darnal* 
_(ensuite le mec se prend un meuble sur le coin de gueule)_ 
*Deuble Marnal, Deuble Marnal, Deuble Marnal*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

LExpansion.com 01/02/2006

Le slogan* « Y'a bon Banania » *radié à jamais

Le célèbre slogan « Y'a bon Banania » n'aura plus jamais droit de cité. L'entreprise Nutrimaine, qui fabrique la poudre de cacao pour petits déjeuner, a annoncé qu'elle le radiait définitivement à la suite de la plainte déposée par le collectif des Antillais, Guyanais et Réunionnais. Inventé en pleine première Guerre Mondiale en référence aux régiments de tirailleurs sénégalais, ce slogan, perçu aujourd'hui comme raciste et portant atteinte à la dignité humaine, n'était pourtant plus utilisé depuis trente ans !


----------



## guytantakul (1 Février 2006)

La vache ! Ils n'ont pas mieux à faire que d'aller déterrer ces vieilleries (qui plus est sous forme de plainte !).
Ca me dépasse. Bientôt tintin au congo en réedition originale retiré des ventes ?
Autant je suis de tout c½ur dans le principe, autant les abus de politiquement correct me sidèrent.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2006)

Ca couvait depuis longtemps cette histoire de banania, on en entend parler tous les deux ans...


----------



## NED (1 Février 2006)

En tous cas le dique de promotion de "y'a bon banania" qui fut difusé a la radio à l'époque est devennu un collector très recherché. En effet la face B de ce disque possède un morceau de JERK d'anthologie qui se refère a la musique des années 65-75.
C'est un vynil 78 tours qui coûte maintenant dans les 300 euros !
Mon ami JERK (et oui c'est son nom d'artiste) qui collectionne les vynils de bandes sonores de films et illustration sonores en tous genre ainsi que d'autres musiques à eu la veine dans trouver un dans une brocante pour que dalle.
Mais le disque était voilé. Pas de problème, mon pote habitué a ce genre d'exercice, le met sous presse pendant une semaine afin que le vynil retrouve sa position adéquate.
1 semaine se passe, Jerk pose le disque sur sa platine et l'enfonce sur le centreur. Il l'écoute : c'est de la tuerie sans nom! génial! super acquisition.
Il veut enlever le centreur, tire un peu sur l'objet récalcitrant, et là : PAF ! le disque pète en mille morceaux. La tuile de chez tuile!!!
 
Maintenant il le recherche toujours activement, si vous connaissez quel'qu'un qu'il l'à, faites le moi savoir....


----------



## jugnin (1 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant il le recherche toujours activement, si vous connaissez quel'qu'un qu'il l'à, faites le moi savoir....



Dans ce cas, il eut été préférable de ne pas nous en faire savoir la valeur non ?


----------



## quetzalk (1 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Il veut enlever le centreur, tire un peu sur l'objet récalcitrant, et là : PAF ! le disque pète en mille morceaux. La tuile de chez tuile!!!



Il l'aurait DL sur un donkey quelconque en mp3 ça serait pas arrivé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2006)

*Quand y'en a plus, y'en a encore* (Paic Citron) 

Et ta connerie, elle est inépuisable aussi ?


----------



## krystof (2 Février 2006)

*Tombe le futal*

Ce slogan, est souvent prononcé dans les situations suivantes :

- Bonjour, je suis nouveau et je voudrais savoir s'il existe des iMac G5 blanc d'une autre couleur que le blanc, parce que j'ai des rideaux rouges et je voudrais que ce soit raccord :love:

- Bonjour, je sais pas si vous avez vu "T'empêche tout le monde de dormir", hier soir sur TF1, mais à un moment, je crois que Daniel Auteuil utilise un powerbook 

- Je vais à une soirée costumée demain soir, et je ne sais pas quoi choisir comme déguisement : Bob l'éponge ou Polux ? Z'en pensez quoi les zamis 

- Vous connaissez la mache de Rotterdam ? C'est excellent dans une petite salade de saison, avec un peu de thym.

- Moi, j'aime bien l'humour de Pascal 77.

- Il est pas un peu trop intello DocEvil 

- Qu'est-ce qu'il semble vulguaire ce sonnyboy. Pourtant je lui ai rien fait moi...

- Amok, il et méchan. Y fé rien qu'a me banir 

- Moi, sous la douche, je chante "Il a neigé sur la dune du pilat". Et vous ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

T'as oublié

- windaube c'est de la daube alors que mac c'est bien et steve jobs il est gentil

- Un emac c'est beau et ça fait pas de bruit
et surtout

-  bonjour les macusers


----------



## NED (2 Février 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, il eut été préférable de ne pas nous en faire savoir la valeur non ?


C'est pas grave il est pret a le racheter cette somme je pense...

Bref un autre slogan :
Heu...*Fruité c'est plus musclé !!*
(va boire du fruité, pendant quelques années et après tu te pèses et tu verifies si t'es pas limlite diabétique).
Merci platoch !
Ca c'est du sport


----------



## Malkovitch (2 Février 2006)

"Mais où sont les velouuuuuuutéééééééééééés." 

Pas loin mais pas sur que ça te plaise.  


Les pubs danone. Quel plaisir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2006)

*C'est moi qui l'ai fait*

Je vous laisse imaginer tout ce à quoi on pourrait réutiliser ce slogan (nettoyer les WC, chier - oh la belle merde -, repeindre la cuisine, etc...)


----------



## guytantakul (3 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> *C'est moi qui l'ai fait*
> 
> ...chier - oh la belle merde ...



Oui, c'est une de mes réfexions favorites quand je ne tire pas la chasse pour économiser l'eau et que j'ai une visite impromptue et qu'on boit des coups et qu'elle va pisser


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

merci guytenc' tu me facilites la chose avec mon diagramme de 2m2 qui essaie de recouper l'identité de num41


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2006)

*100% des gagnants ont tenté leur chance* (Loto)

Et 100% des perdants aussi.


----------



## NED (3 Février 2006)

ZERO TRACAS, ZERO BLABAS
M.M.A !!
:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> alors pourtant que la plupart des slogans sont effectivement totalement et tragiquement nuls, surtout sortis de leur contexte et posés là dans le forum c'en est consternant




Ouais j'ai rien dit en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> *C'est moi qui l'ai fait*
> 
> Je vous laisse imaginer tout ce à quoi on pourrait réutiliser ce slogan (nettoyer les WC, chier - oh la belle merde -, repeindre la cuisine, etc...)



Ils en avaient fait une parodie sur Canal (scato, çà va de soi) dans le cas des desserts "Délifrance" avec Valérie Lemercier dans le rôle de la ménagère.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Février 2006)

Aujourd'hui, qui peut se passer d'une bonne banque?

*Crédit Lyonnais*

:rateau:


----------



## NED (4 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, qui peut se passer d'une bonne banque?
> 
> *Crédit Lyonnais*
> 
> :rateau:


Oui surtout qu'avant c'était :
LA BANQUE QUI VOUS DOIT DES COMPTES !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

*MOI JE DIS RENAULT C'EST BIEN !*

... autocollant collé en usine sur les hayons des R11, R9 et autres horreurs...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> *MOI JE DIS RENAULT C'EST BIEN !*
> 
> ... autocollant collé en usine sur les hayons des R11, R9 et autres horreurs...



*Renault : des voitures à vivre*. Sauf en cas d'accident mortel.


----------



## fredintosh (5 Février 2006)

De plus en plus, le nom des produits devient un slogan à part entière.
L'originalité, là aussi, n'est pas toujours au rendez-vous

Exemple, l'autre soir, j'ai vu 2 pubs juste à la suite  :
- *Acti*via (le yaourt Bio qui annonce qu'il change de nom... "_Rien ne change sauf le nom_" :mouais: )
- *Acti*fed (le médicament)

Par cette répétition (sans doute une dizaine de fois le mot *actif"*) sur l'ensemble des 2 pubs, effet de ridicule garanti. :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

*La citation du jour :*
« L&#8217;important n&#8217;est pas ce que l&#8217;ordinateur peut faire, mais ce que VOUS pouvez en faire... »

_Slogan Apple
_​


----------



## NED (10 Février 2006)

_Les quenelles Petit-Jean, Mangez-en !!!_
Merci Claire Nadeau...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Février 2006)

Ouf, tu t'auto-censures en enlevant le "c'est bon" du slogan 

Repect à toi, Ned ! et honte à moi (car c'est pas bon)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> _Les quenelles Petit-Jean, Mangez-en !!!_
> Merci Claire Nadeau...



Si nous n'avions point été déchus de nos titres de noblesse, après le second empire, j'en aurais fait la devise de la famille ; brodée en lettres d'or sur nos armoiries... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si nous n'avions point été déchus de nos titres de noblesse, après le second empire, j'en aurais fait la devise de la famille ; brodée en lettres d'or sur nos armoiries... :love: :love: :love:



Et vous auriez mis des quenelles sur vos armoiries ?


----------



## NED (10 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si nous n'avions point été déchus de nos titres de noblesse, après le second empire, j'en aurais fait la devise de la famille ; brodée en lettres d'or sur nos armoiries... :love: :love: :love:





			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et vous auriez mis des quenelles sur vos armoiries ?



Ca c'est un bon exercice de graphiste tiens...
Un défi heraldique : Le blason saucisses croisées sur nappe à carreau rouge et blanc dans un beau blason brodé et lettres d'or.
La grande classe !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est un bon exercice de graphiste tiens...
> Un défi heraldique : Le blason saucisses croisées sur nappe à carreau rouge et blanc dans un beau blason brodé et lettres d'or.
> La grande classe !



Ça me rappelle l'excellent "Palace" de Jean-Michel Ribes. Il y avait une séquence "Soyez Palace chez vous" où on expliquait comment faire comme les gens riches quand on est pauvre. Et une fois, c'était comment avoir une table de riche : il fallait une nappe à carreaux, 2 assiettes, plusieurs verres, cuillères, fourchettes et couteaux et une charentaise en guise de porte-bouteille. La grande classe aussi !


----------

